# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic TBC Exploit (Arena) 400 Physical shield buff

## j0eL

Apply the item Greater Rune of Warding to your chest and it lasts 1 hour. This can proc once every 90 seconds. *This persists through deaths and arenas!* 

I know it's not exactly game breaking, but it certainly isn't nothing. Enjoy!

----------


## Neer

> Apply the item Greater Rune of Warding to your chest and it lasts 1 hour. This can proc once every 90 seconds. *This persists through deaths and arenas!* 
> 
> I know it's not exactly game breaking, but it certainly isn't nothing. Enjoy!


_Thank you for sharing_  :Thumbsup:

----------

